# Wyndham's Sales Practices Openly Exposed To The General Public



## TUGBrian (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/busines...ep_damaging_information_secret_104988649.html


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Wow. This is a true tell all site! Sound familiar to anyone?*

For those that are ever so slightly convinced that Wyndham Sales uses unfair tactics and purposely trains sales in ways to, ah-hem, "worry" owners and get them to buy more have a look here at what is claimed to be a former Wyndham sales guy exposing the inner secrets. A judge denied Wyndham's attempts to block his site. VERY interesting reading.


----------



## paxsarah (Oct 15, 2010)

I've just been reading that site, too. Very, very interesting. I'll give five bucks to the first Tugger who goes to hear a sales pitch and says, "Is that the 'Pinnacle Back End'? It sounds like something I read on mywyndhamlawsuit.com!"


----------



## joe017aniolowski (Oct 15, 2010)

I've just finished reading the Wyndham Bankrupcy Lawsuit web site and found it very interesting. I think that anyone who has ever dealt with Wyndham or plans on dealing with them should read what an insider has to say about their sales tactics and how they have destroyed some people's lives.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Wyndham's Sales Practices Are Now Open To The General Public*

Wow!

Brian Rogers and John Chase have really hit the nail on the head.  This Information is going to make a lot of folks who were "ripped off" stand up CHEER!

Folks, the site is wide open, apparently has the approval of a Federal Judge ruling and shows a "David" kicking the butt of Goliath!

It is predicable that this thread will grow and be reveiwed by many.

For those of you who want to know more immediately about  "The Pinacle Back End"   use the direct link provided.


----------



## HtownRose (Oct 15, 2010)

Yikes!  Now I'm worried about identity theft if they throw owner info in dumpsters.  

And the stories about the scammed people, the quadriplegic lady & the retired couple, I feel sick knowing that I have a relationship with such a company.


----------



## am1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone think this will change anything?

No mention of this on the Wyn page on CNBC that I can see.  

There will always be uniformed people who want the free gift and then buy something that sounds too good to be true.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 16, 2010)

I doubt that this will change anything. It's unfortunate that this type of culture prevails within the Wyndham organization, but it didn't get to this point over night.

Sure they'll probably need to do a little short-term damage control, maybe even fire a few more sales reps and a dept head to show they "shook things up". But don't expect any major changes, since it won't happen without changes at the top of the organization.

Look at some of the other TS companies that have had similar practices uncovered... there were no significant changes.  They are all the same and will continue to push the envelope on what they can get away with.  Besides, most vicitms attending a sales pitch won't even know about an "F" BBB rating, state AG action or recent court case anyway.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 16, 2010)

When we bought a small points package from DRI to get into the DRI club, as we were in the paperwork phase the supervisor we were passed off to to complete the transaction went through a QC checklist with us.

Included in the check list were a laundry list of common misrepresentations, and the supervisor verified, item by item, that none of those items had been used in the presentation and that we were not relying on any perceptions of those items in making our purchase.

I was impressed. I walked away thinking that if I were charged with trying to manage those issues on a sales timeshare sales floor, that's probably the type of thing I would do a cross check.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 16, 2010)

> For those that are ever so slightly convinced that Wyndham Sales uses unfair tactics and purposely trains sales in ways to, ah-hem, "worry" owners and get them to buy more have a look here at what is claimed to be a former Wyndham sales guy exposing the inner secrets. A judge denied Wyndham's attempts to block his site. VERY interesting reading.


It is unlikely to matter.  The "Sales Handbook" (which was the main thing Wyndham didn't want released) explicitly says that they can't do any of the things that we know they do.  The ex-sales guy says that the book is just a Cover Your A** thing (which is probably true), but the book is the written material, and Wyndham will tread out dozens of people to testify that the book is what happens.

That leaves any provable instances where the book *isn't* what happens an issue of a "rogue office", not a systematic problem.

In other words, this isn't Wyndham's first rodeo.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 16, 2010)

bnoble said:


> It is unlikely to matter.  The "Sales Handbook" (which was the main thing Wyndham didn't want released) explicitly says that they can't do any of the things that we know they do.  The ex-sales guy says that the book is just a Cover Your A** thing (which is probably true), but the book is the written material, and Wyndham will tread out dozens of people to testify that the book is what happens.
> 
> That leaves any provable instances where the book *isn't* what happens an issue of a "rogue office", not a systematic problem.
> 
> In other words, this isn't Wyndham's first rodeo.



No, but when the exact same "rogue" scheme happens at different resorts and from multiple sales people it starts to become a big question as to where they are learning the game. It is hard to believe that sales folk three states or more apart just happened to come up with nearly exactly the same scheme and wording - just by chance?  If it looks, walks and talks like a duck then you know the rest.

And be sure to listen to the actual voice recordings - hard to say they didn't mean what was said or that it meets the so called guidelines of the procedure book.   We have heard the same pitches - nearly word for word - at 3 different resorts two coasts apart and a stop in Las Vegas. Coincidence?  I rather doubt it myself.


----------



## Culli (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow interesting info, they tried the rental deal with me and I challenged his #'s and he got all confussed.  Just basically said I was paying too much in MFs and should use this program.  So I got into MFs with him, mine are about $4.70 per K not great but better than what GC costs.

I have another trip there in a few weeks I'm tempted to have the update and state hmmmmmm your policy strictly prohibits you from talking about this, another thing I would like to try is taping the conversation.  I would like to say can I tape this, I just want to make sure I don't miss anything from this important meeting.

I will admit even as an informed TS owner, they do get me a little worried when they discuss tighting up on the resale owners.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 16, 2010)

> but when the exact same "rogue" scheme happens at different resorts and from multiple sales people it starts to become a big question as to where they are learning the game.


"Salespeople talk---there are a few web sites they use, and they move from office to office.  Sadly, the few dishonest things that work get repeated.  We try to put a lid on it, but it's hard keeping track of every single salesman."

Of course it is not coincidence.  But, in a legal proceeding, you have to *prove* that it is not coincidence.  They might be able to.  I'm betting they won't.



> be sure to listen to the actual voice recordings


"Yes, it is too bad what a few unscrupulous 'bad apples' do in our system.  As you can see from our Sales Procedures manual, right here, and as countless other stales staff have testified, this is not standard procedure here at Wyndham."

This will be a blip on the radar at most.


----------



## bobby (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't get the link to open.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 17, 2010)

bobby said:


> I can't get the link to open.



I just tried it & it opened fine.  It seems to be available as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jennie (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't open the link either.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 18, 2010)

Jennie,

For whatever reason the www.mysanantonio.com link provided by Brian Rogers (TUGBrian) is not working at one A.M. Monday Morning October 18th using Firefox or Internet Explorer.  A Google search for the site brings up results; but even a link provided by Google does not currently open the site.  

Since the San Antonio News Item about Wyndham Losing a Bid to stop the release of data in a Bankruptcy Court Ruling is NOT currently available, the site where the story is published on the Internet by the individual that Wyndham Sued is provided again here: 

http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com/?page_id=2 

Once you access the link you will first see ABOUT my Wyndham Lawsuit. To the right you will see various links that help to tell the story.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's another link telling the story http://www.insidethegate.com/2010/10/wyndham-vs-faucett-vs-wyndham-goliath-meet-david/



> Faucett is now working on a book titled “Resorting To Deception: An Insider’s View of the Timeshare Industry”.


----------



## mtribe (Oct 18, 2010)

There will be a line of sales people who Wyndham treated poorly and recently laid off when they shut down a number of sales sites who will happily share their story that parallels the issues here.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 18, 2010)

Perhaps, but the plaintiff will have to find them.

The "Resorting To Deception" book isn't helping the case, either---it makes it look like "David" has an incentive to inflate the truth.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 18, 2010)

The book probably cover Wyndham enough.  However, the questionaire is quite different.  Which does not seems to have Wyndham's letter head though.

Jya-Ning


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 18, 2010)

*Text of Article*

I hope this helps those of us who are having trouble opening the article. 

pianodinosaur

*Moderator Note:* The full text of the article has been removed because such a posting is contrary to TUG Posting Rules.



> Avoid posting copyrighted material. Under modern copyright laws, anything you find on the internet is copyrighted, even when there is no posted copyright notice. Do not post copyrighted material without the express consent of the copyright owner. Short excerpts are permissible under the Fair Use provisions of copyright law. Rather than post an entire article, just post a short statement of what the article is about and give a link to the address where the complete article may be found.



The fulll text of the article is now available on-line at the link provided:


http://www.mysanantonio.com/busines...p_damaging_information_secret_104988649.html?


----------



## tchr54 (Oct 18, 2010)

That sales pitch was almost word for word what we heard at our last "imprisonment" with the so-called sales reps.  We were so mad by the time we left that 1 hour-plus presentation that we almost left town-Branson .  Now I have all the ammunition we need to turn the tables on the weasels.   We still like and use our timeshares and will continue to do so until we decide to give them up (and we do mean give them up).
Thanks for the great information.
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## e.bram (Oct 18, 2010)

What does pianodynasaur's picture(at the bottom oh the post)look like?


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jya-Ning said:


> The book probably cover Wyndham enough.  However, the questionaire is quite different.  Which does not seems to have Wyndham's letter head though.
> 
> Jya-Ning


The sales book was written by Fairfield for Fairfield and now it's Wyndham which is not Fairfield?  They can claim it's not their book...instead they claim it's company secrets   But, if I recall, Farifield sales people were just as bad as Wyndham's about using deception.  They are the ones who first told us years ago that this was real estate which would appreciate in value for our children to inherit.

The fair line they used all the time was to buy future vacations using today's dollars...right after they spoke about it being real estate to confuse things in the potential buyer's mind.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 18, 2010)

*Same Timeshare Company.  Only The Name Has Been Changed.*




Cheryl20772 said:


> The book was written by Fairfield for Fairfield and now it's Wyndham which is not Fairfield?  They can claim it's not their book   But, if I recall, Farifield sales people were just as bad as Wyndham's about using deception.  They are the ones who first told us years ago that this was real estate which would appreciate in value for our children to inherit.
> 
> The fair line they used all the time was to buy future vacations using today's dollars...right after they spoke about it being real estate to confuse things in the potential buyer's mind.


If the FairField timeshare sellers were just as bad as Wyndham's, that's only because it's the same timeshare company.  All they changed was the name -- no doubt to fight back against being mistakenly associated in people's minds with the FairField By Marriott hotel chain.  

Not only that, any timeshare seller claiming that by buying a timeshare you're buying future vacations using today's dollars is either (a) fibbing or (b) unclear on the concept.  

Whether you pay lots of money for a timeshare, or not much, or somewhere in between -- or even if you get it free -- your timeshare ownership deed gets you _Zero_ vacations, none.  

In order to check in & take a vacation at your timeshare, you have to pay your regular timeshare maintenance fees.  If those aren't paid up, you're locked out & out of luck -- & you won't be vacationing at your timeshare. 

Whatever else timeshare ownership might be, it is _not_ prepaid vacations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Oct 18, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Whatever else timeshare ownership might be, it is _not_ prepaid vacations.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.



No, no, no.... we were not buying prepaid vacations, just not being told the whole truth.  They were implying we were freezing the price of future vacations to today's dollar.  Have you noticed the sales people only talk about fees when they are telling you which resort you should own at.... of course you should buy at Panama City as they have very low maintenance fees....mumbled explanation why that might be.  Points needed for each resort are frozen too... only new resorts have higher points requirements.  

Would be so nice if they could be prepaid!  Nice thought there.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 19, 2010)

e.bram said:


> What does pianodynasaur's picture(at the bottom oh the post)look like?



The picture is of a distant galaxy taken by the Hubble Observatory.


----------



## shaun401 (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish I have this a month ago, this whole pinnacle script was present to me during my last visit.  I would have had fun role playing back if I knew the script.  At any rate, I didn't fall for it, but I took my fudge, toothpaste, facial wipes, etc.!:whoopie:


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Oct 22, 2010)

*Sued By Wyndham*

While it may not be Wyndham's first rodeo, neither is it this federal judge's first Judge Judy experience of having a big corrupt corporation with high dollar lawyers peeing on his leg and telling him it's raining.

*I'm the guy involved in the lawsuit. I may not win. But I will not go gently into that good night either.* 

Here's the kicker--I have at least *10 digital recordings of representatives* all across the country lying their backsides off. They offer "worst case scenario" rental income achieved with their help as assigned "personal representatives". They predict a rise in value of 10 times the purchase price of the National Harbor resort. They claim not to "work on commission" and offer "owners' deeds" that have "built-in" equity. All of these will eventually be available on my site

I want to thank everybody here for sending so much traffic my way--the site has had over 70,000 hits since it's been up and the decision was filed on the 12th. Thank you tugbbs! Please friend me on facebook as well. Download the Sales Compliance Policies to take to your next "update" and have fun!

Next court date is the 26th. It is not going to be an easy one. This deal is far from over and Wyndham is trying to move the case to another court.

Thanks everyone,
Jim Faucett

PS: For your added fun and entertainment, I've just posted an expose' of the "Easy Exchange" pitch complete with the notorious "suitcase page" which was first used at Branson then brought to San Antonio by the current sales director who had to have his parole moved to Texas in order to take the position. This is the one where they tell you that, with the help of your "personal coordinator" you can travel anywhere in the system and stay in a studio, one bedroom, or two bedroom condo at anytime for just 28,000 points--which leaves you lots of points leftover to use in the "Wyndham Global Network" or the "E.H." rental program.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Oct 22, 2010)

*Dumpster Diving For Wyndham Info*



HtownRose said:


> Yikes!  Now I'm worried about identity theft if they throw owner info in dumpsters.
> 
> And the stories about the scammed people, the quadriplegic lady & the retired couple, I feel sick knowing that I have a relationship with such a company.


You should be worried. Several Wyndham locations just leave owner info just lying around--credit apps, copies of driver licenses, account information. I used a "mainframe sheet" as an exhibit in a motion for summary judgment--but it has been redacted so that the owner information is not visible.

In the San Antonio dumpster, I found several copies of owners driver licenses, social security numbers on worksheets, home addresses (if you're on vacation, you're not home right?), spouses maiden names, all kinds of info. Wyndham shares its dumpster with another business, Hippo's a little grocery located in the resort building. Wyndham's VP of Sales at La Cascada testified on the stand that he did not know that Wyndham shared that dumpster. He knew every other minute detail about resort operations except that one! If you're concerned about the privacy of your information, read the FACTA laws and demand that Wyndham protect your information in conformity with that law.

The quadriplegic lady was not the only person whose income was allegedly forged on a credit app by a Wyndham rep. I have a letter from another owner who went to a presentation at Branson and he and his wife somehow qualified for a $20k credit card EACH, they made $30k annually. I suggested, since the rep had not included a photocopy of the app in the contract materials, that they ask Wyndham for a copy. Wyndham obliged and the income reported on the app had a "1" in front of the "30"!  Their contract was never canceled.

Jim Faucett
www.mywyndhamlawsuit.com


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Welcome, thanks & good luck to you*

Welcome SuedbyWyndham. Thank you for your website and exposing what goes on behind what comes across as a spontaneous presentation.  In fact it's  designed to sell over priced points with carefully worded misrepresentations that are unlikely to be discovered by buyers until the rescind period is over and they own a product that just lost 90%+ of what they paid in a few days.  

Good luck on your case and I bet you have a strong base of support here.  While we all recognize that the underlying points system is an outstanding one and a great value if purchased correctly (meaning resale thus avoiding the big hit on purchase cost), the tactics used are abhorrent. Many of us have heard these exact "presentations".  Exposing them is a true public service.  

Again, best wishes on a successful outcome for you.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Oct 26, 2010)

The book will not just be my story, it'll be stories like this one.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 26, 2010)

Despite the fact that I think the odds are stacked against you on this, I *do* wish you the best of luck.  The system would be improved if they were forced to rationalize their sales process, and sell based on the product as it is---a pretty good one---not what it isn't.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Nov 5, 2010)

*What's it worth?*

How much is all this bad advertising worth to Wyndham? My site, www.mywyndhamlawsuit.com had over 100,000 hits in its first two weeks.


----------



## am1 (Nov 5, 2010)

A drop in the bucket.  Wyndhams target market and the people may come across your site are different.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wyndham's target market is people who don't even know Wyndham sells timeshares until they go to a presentation. We were one of those. We had never known much of anything about timeshares at all so I don't think those people will see the site or even understand what they are looking at if they do. 

Jason


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Nov 13, 2010)

*They still find it!*

The site's only been up for a little less than a month. I have ALREADY had multiple buyers comment that they saw the site after they bought and then rescinded within the deadline. ONE rescission of a 154,000 point sale is approx. $18 to $24k in revenue. I'm good with it. Maybe it's a drop in the bucket, but every little drop is a drop closer to filling the bucket. Some of y'all are like Eeyore in the Pooh books.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Nov 14, 2010)

SuedbyWyndham said:


> The site's only been up for a little less than a month. I have ALREADY had multiple buyers comment that they saw the site after they bought and then rescinded within the deadline. ONE rescission of a 154,000 point sale is approx. $18 to $24k in revenue. I'm good with it. Maybe it's a drop in the bucket, but every little drop is a drop closer to filling the bucket. Some of y'all are like Eeyore in the Pooh books.



I don't think anyone here is against what you are doing(unless Wyndham salespeople are trolling these boards). What I was trying to say is that the scenario that you laid out would be much more common than for a prospective customer to who doesn't own a timeshare to find your site before they go to a presentation. Everyone here suggests rescission when it can be caught in time (except for a small minority). I think the bigger point is your larger audience is people who are already aware of the issues and are just looking for more information. I applaud what you are doing and keep providing the information. From the way it sounds, the salesman get quite flustered when someone pulls back the curtain. Good Luck and thanks for the updated info.

Jason


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 14, 2010)

SuedbyWyndham said:


> Next court date is the 26th. It is not going to be an easy one.



Was the the 26th of Oct?  I would assume so as the 26th of NOV is the friday after thanksgiving.

What happened in court?


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Nov 19, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Was the the 26th of Oct?  I would assume so as the 26th of NOV is the friday after thanksgiving.
> 
> What happened in court?



Case is being removed from bankruptcy court to Federal District Court. Three other cases come up against Wyndham in State District Court very soon.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Dec 22, 2010)

*Some news about Wyndham La Cascada's management*

Read about it here.


----------



## jjpdjr (Dec 22, 2010)

SuedbyWyndham said:


> Read about it here.



best of luck.  Get these bastards.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree, wholeheartedly!  Reading about these tactics makes me feel physically ill, having been subjected to the same and similar many times over, by companies other than Wyndham. I'm sure most of us, if not all, have been.
Thank you for what you're doing.  
I'm sorry about you losing your job, but you were obviously destined for bigger, better things.  




jjpdjr said:


> best of luck.  Get these bastards.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Dec 29, 2010)

*Stephen P. Holmes and Wyndham's mortgage 'paper'*

Please read the *latest post* concerning how Wyndham REALLY benefits from deception and misrepresentation.


----------



## Culli (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm thinking next time at GC in WI to bring a small tape recorder.  Then agree to the "in room update", pull out the recorder and say I just want to make sure I don't miss anything or misunderstand you.  I wonder what they would do?  Has anyone tried this?  I don't want to do it without them knowing, I want them to know I"m recording them.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Where you are matters*



Culli said:


> I'm thinking next time at GC in WI to bring a small tape recorder.  Then agree to the "in room update", pull out the recorder and say I just want to make sure I don't miss anything or misunderstand you.  I wonder what they would do?  Has anyone tried this?  I don't want to do it without them knowing, I want them to know I"m recording them.



At a "regular" pitch in their den of thieves they will tell you you must turn it off or leave (without any promised gift naturally) and it is their right to do that. 

But in YOUR room you can tape (or video or anything else) all you want. It is up to them if they want to accept it or leave (without any sale naturally). In that case you should get any promised gift as they are terminating the session not you.  I'd do it every time.


----------



## Culli (Dec 30, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> At a "regular" pitch in their den of thieves they will tell you you must turn it off or leave (without any promised gift naturally) and it is their right to do that.
> 
> But in YOUR room you can tape (or video or anything else) all you want. It is up to them if they want to accept it or leave (without any sale naturally). In that case you should get any promised gift as they are terminating the session not you.  I'd do it every time.



I never go to the "regular" pitch.  Last time I was there they didn't even bother to ask to give me an update.  The time before that the guy (non sales) came and pretty much droped the stuff off and said "nobody in sales wanted to come see me it was a waste of their time you know too much"  :hysterical:   He just asked me a few "survey" questions and bolted 5 mins max.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Culli said:


> I never go to the "regular" pitch.  Last time I was there they didn't even bother to ask to give me an update.  The time before that the guy (non sales) came and pretty much droped the stuff off and said "nobody in sales wanted to come see me it was a waste of their time you know too much"  :hysterical:   He just asked me a few "survey" questions and bolted 5 mins max.



The last 2 times we went to GC we weren't asked for an update at all. I think I have finally made it onto the do not ask list!!!!! WOOOO HOOOOO  

Jason


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Jan 3, 2011)

*Updates*

More recordings will be released soon on www.mywyndhamlawsuit.com
BTW, in most states, if ONE of the parties is aware that the conversation is being recorded it is perfectly legal. There are a few states that do not allow recording unless ALL the parties are aware. MOST states forbid eavesdropping recordings on conversations by third parties. 
I have one from Steamboat Springs that is a real winner.


----------



## oblivious (Jan 16, 2011)

*Communication between sales personnel*

Bought Wyn TS at sales an was told it could be sold back to Wyn. And coordinator would help with rental until then. Went to next sales and heard same, 650 miles away. THEY DO TALK TO EACHOTHER. Next sales, asked flat out about "right of first refusal" buyback. My 1st sales coordinator told me to especially meet with this sales, now 1300 miles away, he'd take care of me. This one told me there's no "right" but if I purchased he'd help me rent. Called several times and told me that he already had a renter, just buy. In the meantime we visited Atlantic City and sales told us we could get in WAAM for $11k plus costs. All along I'd wondered if Wyn rents to Moe Larry and Curly. They do. Making it tough to get reservations. The 2nd sales meet was in Myrtle Bch. and in Sept. Oceans on the Grove was shown to us and I wondered who were all the people staying at this beautiful location? RENTERS! Owners wouldn't have access until mid October.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (Feb 9, 2011)

*Feb.22 is a big day in San Antonio*

Word v. Wyndham goes to trial on 22d of this month. Read the latest update on www.mywyndhamlawsuit.com .


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sued,  Good luck in your endevors.  Wyndham's sales practices (like many) are very agressive and full of deceptions and half truths.  I like to read your updates but this one especially is hard to follow due to your writing style.  I know you are trying to be entertaining but I really had a hard time following who was in court for what and if I didn't know that Wyndham is supposed to be the bad guys in the post, I wouldn't know who did what and who is on who's side.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 10, 2011)

SuedbyWyndham said:


> Word v. Wyndham goes to trial on 22d of this month. Read the latest update on www.mywyndhamlawsuit.com .



Forgive may different since of humor.  You could become a agent for renters of Wyndham timeshares using sources as this site, Ebay, etc.  I am sure with your wonderful relationship with Wyndham you would be a very welcome addition to the community in this capacity.  Or at least as an alternative as welcome as a migrain headach.  It would serve them right.


----------



## SuedbyWyndham (May 17, 2011)

*Word v. Wyndham*

Well, Word v. Wyndham has settled. Mr. and Mrs. Word have been made whole and their attorney has hired a much more highly qualified paralegal. He'll need her now that he will go up against Wyndham on behalf of three other sets of Wyndham owners with nearly identical complaints.

I have been freed by the court to pursue Wyndham in a counterclaim which was filed May 9th. 

Ever been to an update where Wyndham employees showed you some computer notes on your account? Ever wonder how that info got on there? Check out the latest post and watch David Lee-VP of Sales for Wyndham in San Antonio, deposed under oath, claim that he does not know how an owners account reflected certain "information".


----------

